# Jin Yanagiba Length



## ms4awd (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi Jon

Was wondering if the Jin Yanagibas are measured heel to tip or from the handle?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 26, 2016)

If the knife has a machi then it's blade length is measured from handle to tip


----------



## JBroida (Mar 26, 2016)

ms4awd said:


> Hi Jon
> 
> Was wondering if the Jin Yanagibas are measured heel to tip or from the handle?



mark... sorry, i owe you a couple of e-mail responses... we just got in some new jin knives, so i was waiting to see what came in before getting back to you. Trying to get your responses together this weekend (have a sharpening class this morning, so maybe later today). In general, the jin knife measurements are heel to tip as i recall, but i will double check at work today.


----------



## ms4awd (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks Jon

Been eyeing the 315mm yanagiba on the site but it may be a bit long for the new workspace im setting up, when you have a chance give me some options on yanagibas around the same working length as a full size 300mm so i guess edge length from 270-290mm would fit well like the profile of the 315mm yanagi in general shape wise or possibly any takobiki shapes with that edge length.. Thanks


----------



## JBroida (Mar 26, 2016)

ok... im going to either take care of it on monday myself or have someone here set aside a bunch and take photos for you


----------



## ms4awd (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks Jon


----------

